# Bait deployment shark rod



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Building up 6 land based shark rods
Harrington 542 Harnell 552 and 553
Jawbone 1042 1052 1053
I'm ready to start but can't decide on reel seat placement.
They are going to be for deployed baits by kayak, jet ski, zodiac not casting.
Was going to build them up like a stand-up rod with a 14" rear grip
I could still back cast if need be with a short rear grip.
The ones I've seen built however are built like surf rods with the long rear grip.
You 2Coolers and rod building vets thoughts and ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The Harrington rods I fish with are uncut 12ft. I use them for lighter fishing though. Keep in mind it's leverage you are looking for. Fighting a large fish for a while with a long pole will wear on you. If you can find someone that has a fighting belt, preferably the plastic wrap around, and slide it to just below where the legs connect to the hip . I personally don't like the rod end any further down than that because the end might slip out the belt and hit you in the area it;s close to. With a casting rod you start with the handle riding in that area , between your legs, and most probable you won't be useing a belt. Measure the lengh to where the reel will be riding around chest high. People are different sizes so it would be good to measure the owner. You need a long stationary foregrip for a long haul of gripping. There are a lot of ways people fish and there will be different ideas. You might check out the shark fishing forum also to see what they like. Between this forum and that one I believe you can grab enough info to stick together a very good pole.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Without looking through my Harnell catalog, what is the length of those blanks? Certainly make the rear grip a length that is comfortable but don't get that reel too far forward up the rod. Especially, if your going to mount the reel seat up-locking. With a gimbal on the butt, 14" rear grip and RS UL, your reel will be sitting about 18" up from the butt. Can be a bit too far if your blank is say 6' or so. Keep in mind this is strickly my point of view, build it any way you wish. You didn't say which reel your using which could certainly weigh into the equation regarding reel seat placement. On those types of rods, I usually have the butt grip 10.5" to 12" and the reel seat down-locking using a 30 wide reel or similar. Randy.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

They are all 10' 
Gonna put AVET reels on them. 30, 30w, 50, 50w, 80w


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Ok, my bad. I was thinking they were short stubbies for leverage. 14" rear would be fine then.


----------

